

Startup Visa: More Startups. More Jobs. - iamelgringo
http://www.startupvisa.com/

======
iamelgringo
Votizen is doing something awesome. They are setting up a platform for people
to be able to tweet or text their support of a political issue, and if you're
a registered voter, those tweets and IM's get hand delivered to your
representative and senators.

Their first big push is about the startup visa. I feel strongly about this
because of all the amazing startups I see at Hackers & Founders struggle with
visa issues.

We'd love your support.

~~~
jbooth
Great issue for the first push, too, this is one that pretty much all of the
technerati agree on. Good luck.

------
HistoryInAction
The bill has been reintroduced in the Senate:
[http://kerry.senate.gov/press/release/?id=4e6a51f6-fb2b-4212...](http://kerry.senate.gov/press/release/?id=4e6a51f6-fb2b-4212-b299-b0c46c7e6b58)

------
HistoryInAction
If anyone's got personal stories or one-removed connections of successful
startups that were driven from the US by visa problems, please send them my
way via startupvisa.tumblr.com/submit

------
bigwally
Sorry to be cynical but nothing is going to happen while Hillary Clinton is
secretary of state.

~~~
iamelgringo
Do you think we can get a couple thousand founders to promote the issue via
Votizen?

Nothing is going to happen if US citizens who care about the issue don't speak
up for their expat founder friends.

~~~
aberman
Agreed, gringo. If nothing is going to happen, I'm still going to make a ton
of noise about it.

~~~
iamelgringo
:) Besides, the Startup Visa is such a great hack.

